# I want to swap a pair of Campagnolo Khamsin G3 wheels for,,,,



## iGaz (7 Oct 2009)

I want to swap a pair of Campagnolo Khamsin G3 wheels for a pair of 9 speed shimano compatible wheels.

The campag wheels are in reasonable condition with no major visible scratches. I've just had the rear freehub replaced and both hubs rebuilt and regreased and have fitted a new Campag mirage 10 speed cassette. These would make great winter wheels.
They will come with tyres and tubes, the tyres being Michelin Lithion race in blue.

I'll get pics up soon as.

Now what I want in exchange. I need a pair of shimano compatible wheels, and it must have a 9 speed HG cassette as I'm running Dura Ace 9 speed STIs, also tyres and tubes to replace the ones on the Campag rims, as I'll be using these for roller training duties and the odd winter club ride.

Cheers.


----------

